# please help!! what colour is my bunny??



## brenflan (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all,

Trying to figure out what breed this bunny is as i have got many mixed opinions. Thanks.


----------



## lelanatty (Feb 19, 2011)

He is red and looks very much like a Netherland Dwarf.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 19, 2011)

:yeahthat: and very cute too.


----------



## brenflan (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi lela and Nancy, the bunny in the picture is BRC rung and her ring size is "B" meaning she's not a nethy! This is why I'm confused :? Any other ideas would be appreciated !


----------



## Sabine (Feb 19, 2011)

Ring size B is usually given to Argente Creme, Dutch, Himalayan, Mini Rex, Tan, Tri-colour Dutch:?


----------



## brenflan (Feb 19, 2011)

Got the exact same findings Sabine


----------



## rabbitgeek (Feb 19, 2011)

What about a Thrianta which is very red and I believe larger than the BRC Nethie.
Have a good day!


----------



## brenflan (Feb 19, 2011)

It is not a thrianta either but good guess!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Feb 19, 2011)

How about world's smallest New Zealand Red?

Have a good day!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 19, 2011)

Could she be a netherland dwarf that didn't get the dwarfing gene?


----------



## brenflan (Feb 19, 2011)

she wasn't rung as a netherland dwarf as her ring size is 'B' which is not given to netherlands.


----------



## lelanatty (Feb 19, 2011)

Well if she was rung in the first place shouldn't it be on record somewhere?

Also could you explain the ring thing a little? We don't do it that way here and don't know the BRC system of doing things.

How much does the rabbit weigh?


----------



## brenflan (Feb 19, 2011)

I didn't breed her so I don't know her original details. She weighs 1.7kg! The ring on the rabbits leg tell you the year the rabbit was born , a letter telling you the ring size and a number after for each individual bunny.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Brenflan! I don't know about the rabbit but just wanted to say hi


----------



## Sabine (Feb 20, 2011)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Could she be a netherland dwarf that didn't get the dwarfing gene?


This is what she looks like to me but Netherland dwarfs are rung with an x size ring (and only ND have this particular size)
If you are a registered BRC breeder you will order the appropriate rings for your breed from the BRC. In case of ND, you need to put on the ring by about 3 weeks and once the leg grows you can't slip it off anymore.
From what I heard in other breeds you can put rings on at a later stage and I assume you can take them off too.
It is just a very bizarre thing for a BRC breeder to do. The only reason for ringing a rabbit is that it can be shown in a BRC show. Why would someone put a ring on a rabbit that doesn't meet the standard or even worse put on a ring that does not match the breed:? In either case the rabbit can't be shown.


----------



## brenflan (Feb 20, 2011)

If a brc member was to contact the brc and give them the ring details would they be able to give you the breeders info? just a thought


----------



## Sabine (Feb 20, 2011)

*brenflan wrote: *


> If a brc member was to contact the brc and give them the ring details would they be able to give you the breeders info? just a thought


Hmm... I wonder do I know such a person:biggrin: I can try my luck but from past experience the BRC are very slow to give out personal details of their members.
I was wondering, does your ring look as if it can be easily removed from the rabbits leg? In that case there is a chance someone put on a left over ring from another breeder or a ring that belonged to another rabbit. It beats me though who would bother doing such a thing:? If that ring does actually not belong to this rabbit then I would be very concerned breeding her. I recall your ring number had last years date (10)on it but if it is not the right ring the rabbit could be older than a year. Any chance you could contact the person you got her from and maybe get some clarification that way?


----------



## brenflan (Feb 20, 2011)

I contacted the girl I bought her from and she is as confused about her as me because she was told a red satin dwarf! She also won't give the info of the original importer so I've hit a brick wall there! The ring doesn't seem like it can come off over her ankle at all!!


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so confused. Um..She is netherland dwarf/extra cute bunny/red fluff ball mix  Glad I could help!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 20, 2011)

Our little Charlene looked just like her except for being an Agouti. She was a Nethie mix and look just like a Netherland except she was larger--4 pounds.


----------



## Tinkerbell Rabbitry (Feb 20, 2011)

What about a red polish? Polish are very similar to Nethies but they're a little bit bigger. Here's a link to a picture of a polish: http://www.freewebs.com/maplendpolish/100_0546.JPG
This may help some with the ring size. I do understand why she has a reason for puting a ring on him. In the US we tattoo our rabbits in one of their ears so we can show them, but almost all breeders tattoo the pets they sell too, this helps us keep track of what they sold to who and when.

btw she's a very cute rabbit.


----------



## Sabine (Feb 20, 2011)

It would have to be an American Polish. You might be on to something...


----------



## Tinkerbell Rabbitry (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks. I thought polish as soon as I saw the pictures.


----------



## Sabine (Feb 20, 2011)

I just checked in the BRC book of Standards and it appears that the American Polish is not listed as a recognized breed (unless it goes by another name) our Polish is what I believe is called Britannia Petite in the US?


----------



## Sabine (Feb 20, 2011)

P.S. That might also explain why the rabbit has a ring that does not seem to match any of the breeds listed for it.


----------



## Tinkerbell Rabbitry (Feb 20, 2011)

Possibly.


----------



## Tinkerbell Rabbitry (Feb 20, 2011)

This is gonna sound really stupid but what does BRC stand for?


----------



## Sabine (Feb 20, 2011)

British Rabbit Council. The equivalent of ARBA. I believe


----------



## brenflan (Feb 20, 2011)

I think you all might be on to something!


----------



## Tinkerbell Rabbitry (Feb 20, 2011)

That's what I thought. According to th BRC, Polish are a recognized breed. I was looking at the standard on their website. Yep, it is the equivalent of ARBA.


----------



## brenflan (Feb 20, 2011)

she is 1.7kg which would make her over the standard weight but maybe the american polish is slightly bigger!


----------



## brenflan (Feb 20, 2011)

she is 1.7kg which would make her over the breed standard weight for the polish bunny but maybe the american polish is slightly bigger


----------



## Tinkerbell Rabbitry (Feb 20, 2011)

I believe our polish's max weight is three and a half pounds. So for the US standard she wouldn't be too big. Your polish are equivalent to out Britania Petits. What breeds use ring size B?


----------



## Sabine (Feb 20, 2011)

The rabbit we describe as Polish is not like the American Polish at all. It is the same as the Britannia Petite I believe.


----------



## brenflan (Feb 20, 2011)

In the BRC breed standards Agente Creme, Dutch, Himilayan, Mini Rex, Tan and Tri-Colour Dutch use the ring size 'B'.


----------



## Sabine (Feb 20, 2011)

Argente Creme, Dutch, Himalayan, Mini Rex, Tan, Tri-colour Dutch have ring B. Polish (Britannia Petite) have ring A. Netherland Dwarfs have x


----------



## Sabine (Feb 20, 2011)

I keep posting at the same time


----------



## Sabine (Feb 20, 2011)

*brenflan wrote: *


> she is 1.7kg which would make her over the breed standard weight for the polish bunny but maybe the american polish is slightly bigger


There is a breeder who sold American Polish in Ireland and they look quite red in colour. I PMd you the thread on IR


----------



## brenflan (Feb 20, 2011)

haha no prob! Im glad your following the thread! everyones opinion is appreciated and helps so much! I saw your PM and replied :biggrin:


----------



## Tinkerbell Rabbitry (Feb 20, 2011)

hmm....that could possibly were she came from then.


----------



## Jaded (Feb 20, 2011)

Contact the BRC secretary and explain to them about the rabbit, provide photos and the ring numbers, they will be able to track down the person who rung the rabbit.


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like a netherland dwarf/satin/thrianta. XD

Doesn't look at all like a polish to me... 

EDIT: and if it is any polish at all, then it's mixed with something like a red satin or thrianta because there is no way to get a red polish.


----------



## Violet Crumbles (Feb 21, 2011)

It looks exactly as described by the seller - a red, satinized dwarfed rabbit.  Pretty thing.

Doesn't look American Polish to me but that may be because it is a relatively early generation of a Polish/Thrianta crossing. 

ETA: lol I just realized that it's the coat that is throwing me off.

Check the fur. Run your finger from tail to head. If the fur snaps quickly back in place, it would have the coat of an American Polish. If it takes a second to go back into place, it has the roll back coat and that is wrong for Am. Polish. It would be DQd from competition.

If this rabbit did have a roll back coat, it might be because of the Thrianta mixed in. Thriantas have roll back coats.


----------



## brenflan (Feb 21, 2011)

That's great thanks everyone for your comments! I'm going to contact the BRC and should get to the bottom of things that way.


----------

